# Wotofo Serpent Mini advice



## Gouwsie

Anyone got any experience with this tank?
Seems like a solid little tank.

Want to start building coils so a total noob to that?

Share your experience with this tank please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/serpent-rta.t19240/


----------



## Gouwsie

Now I feel stupid. Always helps to use the search function.


----------



## skola

The other thread is the regular full sized Serpent Tank. The Serpent mini is this one. 





Which one do you have?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Great tips on building and wicking from our own @Ollie

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## sideshowruki

I have a Serpent Mini

I love it, its light on juice, very simple to build and wick and because the chimney is so short it produces great flavour. 
You can easily get a single 3mm ID clapton coil in it as well.





Wicking is simple, just, fluff up the cotton and let the ends juuuuuust touch the base of the deck(If you trim it too much it tends to leak a little)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I could have sworn that the word "Mini" wasn't in the thread title last night

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta

Hey guys, pretty set on getting one of these little guys, but I have two questions.

1. I have heard it isn't very good for MTL, is this true? I'm hoping it will replace my Subtank, please tell me this will do the trick.

2. Can anyone tell me what the finish is like on the black one. Even though this is to replace my STM, I don't need the special paint chip feature that all Kangertech products have.


----------



## skola

Hey @Stosta, 
1. Definitely not MTL. Restricted lung hit at most when airflow is three quarters closed.
2. Matt black finish like the SubTank. Not sure about its scratch resistance abilities.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

skola said:


> Hey @Stosta,
> 1. Definitely not MTL. Restricted lung hit at most when airflow is three quarters closed.
> 2. Matt black finish like the SubTank. Not sure about its scratch resistance abilities.


Dammit and thanks all at the same time


----------



## Clouds4Days

Stosta said:


> Hey guys, pretty set on getting one of these little guys, but I have two questions.
> 
> 1. I have heard it isn't very good for MTL, is this true? I'm hoping it will replace my Subtank, please tell me this will do the trick.
> 
> 2. Can anyone tell me what the finish is like on the black one. Even though this is to replace my STM, I don't need the special paint chip feature that all Kangertech products have.



Hi bud You keeping well?
1- it is a lung hitter but as said before very restrictive and im a beliver you can do MTL if you really wanna and just close the airflow more boom....
2. It is matte black and in 3 weeks i have not had any issues in chipping paint.
Quality , quality little guy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi bud You keeping well?
> 1- it is a lung hitter but as said before very restrictive and im a beliver you can do MTL if you really wanna and just close the airflow more boom....
> 2. It is matte black and in 3 weeks i have not had any issues in chipping paint.
> Quality , quality little guy.


So it can be MTL if I use my imagination? SOLD!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Stosta said:


> So it can be MTL if I use my imagination? SOLD!



And if need be block your nose aswell while you vape will even be more restricted

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike

I picked one up from the Sirs yesterday. Nice little tank. If you're really careful, you can squeeze a notch coil in, but it's a ridiculously tight squeeze. Anyone perhaps tried the TSS notches from them?


----------



## Mike

Second build on this little guy, twisted 26ga SS316L.





Running it at 45W and 180°C. Great flavour, but seems I blast through a tank in a couple of minutes

Reactions: Like 4


----------

